
Wireless camera that lasts a month on 2 AA batteries - yangl1996
https://github.com/cjosephson/backcam
======
rvz
> ...but CANNOT be used for commercial purposes.

GPL-3.0 != Non Commercial

Since it is licensed under GPL-3.0 I can STILL use it commercially but I will
be obligated to open-source and contribute any changes back to the project.

The choice of license for this project doesn’t stop it from being used
commercially. The author should try a more strict Creative Commons license
like: CC-NC 4.0 (Non-Commercial) License or CC BY-NC-SA 4.0 (Attribution-Non
Commercial-ShareAlike 4.0 International)

~~~
sterlind
You're not even obligated to open-source or contribute changes. You simply
must offer source code to anyone you distribute your combined work to.

For instance, if you sold these cameras at Walmart you'd need to provide a URL
to source code on the box, or a mailing address where someone can write you a
request.

If your company just manufactures and installs these on its own campus, you
haven't distributed them, and you needn't contribute your changes.

